# Blown Motor Need to Fish



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

Fishing offshore out of Orange Beach past 16 yrs
Have plenty of gear and numbers
$$$$, cleaning boat and fish a given

If you need someone send a PM

Thanks, Wayne


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*fishing*

have boat need fishermen...


----------



## rtspring (Aug 18, 2009)

Thinking about going out this Friday and maybe Saturday as well, would like someone with some deep trolling experience to help us out. Let me know if you would be interested.


----------



## wetdreamer (Mar 26, 2011)

do you live around orange beach?


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

Live in Dadeville. 4 hours away. Have made many trips down since 1996.


----------

